# Bunny's ear has suddenly flopped?



## abare (May 31, 2012)

A little backstory: We have 2 bunnies, and our Izzy is around 14-16 weeks old. We got her and one of her littermates in early April, and the other one suddenly passed away 3 weeks ago. I went in there to let them out of their cage and she was laying there dead. :cry4: It was horrible, and we have no idea what happened to her. She had no symptoms and went from happily hopping around to dead within a couple of hours. Izzy was so sad, so we got another buddy (Cubby) for her. 

When I woke up this morning, one of Izzy's ears was completely flopped over. It just hanging there limply. It was fine yesterday. Is this ever normal? I am so scared that something will happen to her too, so I am a little paranoid. Please help!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 31, 2012)

Is there anyway you can post a pic? Are your two bunnies living together? There could have been a fight between themand the ear was injured. 

K


----------



## abare (May 31, 2012)

Could you tell me how to post a pic? I just took a couple and am unsure how to post them. They do live together, but Cubby is much smaller (about a month and a half younger) and they get along so well.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 31, 2012)

I copy and paste my pics from Photobucket. It easy to set up and free. Then once you upload your pics to your bucket account, you can copy and paste the IMG code to your reply. 

There is a way to post pics to the Gallery here, but I havent been successful yet. 

Glad to hear they get along. Maybe your bunny got scared and hurt himself?

K


----------



## abare (May 31, 2012)




----------



## ZRabbits (May 31, 2012)

Bunny looks fine. Some flop bunnies (holland, mini lop) take a while for their ears to flop down. And it can happen overnight. How old is this sweetie? 

Lovely bunny. Pretty coloring!

K


----------



## ZRabbits (May 31, 2012)

Just reread your original post, 14-16 weeks, Izzy is still in his baby stage. Also some bunnies if they are lop mixed with something else, one ear will stand up and the other will flop. Or they could sometimes flop and sometimes stand up. 

But by the pics you posted, he looks bright eye and enjoying a treat.

K


----------



## abare (May 31, 2012)

Oh, thank you so much! We are so attached to our bunnies, and it is so comforting to hear she looks great! Her appetite is still good...eating lots of timothy hay and enjoying some veggies. But our little Moo appeared to be completely healthy and passed away a few weeks ago. It broke our hearts! So it could still be that she has some flop in her and it is just now showing? 

Also, we are still new to bunnies so I am unsure of the different breeds and such, but I just had to comment on the cutie in your avatar. What kind is he/she? He/she is absolutely PRECIOUS!


----------



## Samara (May 31, 2012)

One of my buns (Matthias) is a mix and his ears didn't flop till he was about the same age as your munchkin. They went one at a time too


----------



## ZRabbits (May 31, 2012)

*abare wrote: *


> Oh, thank you so much! We are so attached to our bunnies, and it is so comforting to hear she looks great! Her appetite is still good...eating lots of timothy hay and enjoying some veggies. But our little Moo appeared to be completely healthy and passed away a few weeks ago. It broke our hearts! So it could still be that she has some flop in her and it is just now showing?
> 
> Also, we are still new to bunnies so I am unsure of the different breeds and such, but I just had to comment on the cutie in your avatar. What kind is he/she? He/she is absolutely PRECIOUS!



Its hard sometimes to notice when a bunny is ill until sometimes too late. They tend to try to hide all illnesses due to being a "Prey" animal. And little ones like your Moo can go down real fast.

Thanks so much for the compliment of My Neville. He's a Double Mane Lion Head. Lots of different breeds out there, I was amazed myself how many.

What type of pellet are you feeding your little guys? Just FYI, alfalfa based pellets are really good for them at that age. Until 7 months, then you should switch over to a Timothy based. My Neville loves Oxbow Essentials for Young Rabbits.

k


----------



## LindseyG (May 31, 2012)

Sometimes too the summer heat will make an ear flop. But if your baby is a lop mix that could explain it too.


----------



## abare (May 31, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone!Maybe Izzy has some lop in her that we didn't know about. We rescued her from a really horrid place (bunnies everywhere, fleas etc), so she's not a special breed or anything. But we think she is beautiful and very special!:biggrin:

We feed her unlimited timothy hay and alfalfa pellets.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 31, 2012)

Looks like she has mini lop ears, she is sure is cute!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 31, 2012)

I agree that she is so cute! :inlove:

She looks like a mini lop mix to me, so I wouldn't be surprised if the other eat flops too, or you might get a real mixed bunny that is one uppy and one floped! My mini lop has more than normal control over her ears. Sometimes her right one will stand up for a while if she pushes it up while grooming. I tease her that she's being ambivilant. It always gives such a quizzical look.


----------



## mimosa (May 31, 2012)

What an adorable bun! Harriet's ears are usually both loppy but sometimes one or both will stand up and she's a mini-lop mix.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 31, 2012)

Very cute and normal looking. Our big girl Lilli has ears that stick strait out and when she runs, she looks like an airplane taxiing, a fat airplane.


----------



## abare (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello everyone! I just wanted to give an update that Izzy's ear is back upright. It was sticking straight up yesterday and has been ever since. What in the world?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 4, 2012)

She may have lop tendencies but lots of control?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 4, 2012)

Awww! What a cute bunny! I agree, she looks like a lop mix- her face looks mini lop-ish to me. Very sweet! As for the ear, my boy Rory is a mini lop (or a mix, not sure, he was a rescue) and he has a ton of control over his years. They can be up, down, one up, out sideways, whatever he wants. We had no idea he was a lop until a week after we got him because he holds his ears up when he's on high alert and he didn't let them come down until he felt more comfortable here! It was a very sweet surprise because I've always loved lops and wanted one 

One other possibility that hasn't been mentioned. You said she came from a really dirty place. Could she have ear mites? I've heard of those making an ear lop. Has she been itching her ear a lot, or when you look inside do you see anything unusual? It's probably just because she's part lop, but I thought it was worth mentioning.

On an unrelated note, I wonder if my new baby boy's ears will lop- he's in my avatar. At times the tips (!) of his ears flop over and it's so cute. He's a mixed breed of some sort and a chunky boy (lops tend to be round). Only time will tell!


----------

